# 1st IVF appointment since referal, what to expect?



## princess2406

:flower: Hi Ladies,

Just after abit of advice please :thumbup:

Me and OH have our 1st IVF appointment on Thursday since we were officially refered. All the nurse said was that it would be a medical consultation, can anyone share there experience and give me an idea of what to expect please?

Many thanks in advance! x


----------



## Lolly1985

Hi again princess!

Can't believe your appointment has come round already! First appointment is usually to discuss the process and what they will do, sign consent forms and discuss ethics (ie, do you want to assist in stem cell research) I also had bloods taken, same as the ones referring hosp had done but they all like to do their own.

Good luck!!!! xxxxx


----------



## KristyHart

Ooohh good luck

I don't know what happens as we have only just been reffered so I am waiting my appointment. Keep in touch and let us all know how it goes

Good luck xxxx


----------



## montana84

_Hi,

Dont know if this helps. On our first visit to hospital, we had to fill in lots and lots of paperwork, e.g past medical history,occupation, sex life, how long you been ttc, etc. As the clinic was nt busy on the day, I had all my rountine tests. Tests included urine sample, bloods, vaginal scan........nothing to worry about. 

My patrner was given loads of blood forms to be completed by the G.P.


hope this helps?


We are starting ICSI on the 18th Feb just wondering if any1 can give us any info.


thanks xxx_


----------



## LizzB

Hi Princess,
Our initial consultation after referral was in 2 parts - First with the Doctor, she went through medical history, the different types of protocols you can do - what might fit in better with you, nice amount of reassurance too. Then we sat with one of the nurses, lots of paper work filling in (although thy did send some ahead to post back), opportunities to talk through what protocol you will be on, then she went through what drugs you will take and how to inject (sounds scary but you get an idea and will go through it again before you start), the process for collection and transfer and lots and lots of questions. I then had a scan which is essentially what you have all the way through to check your ovaries etc - it's much simpler than a smear test, not really uncomfortable but it is internal.
I went out and bought a book to keep all my thoughts/questions/bits of paper in and have taken it to each appointment/treatment we've had - it helps to keep it all together. Writing things down is good!

Good luck - well done in getting this far and don't be afraid to ask your clinic any questions.

Liz x


----------



## raf-wife

hi at our first appointment they discussed the ivf process, did an internal scan, dh had a more in depth sa and i had my infection screening bloods done (dh already had his done ) they also disscussed how many embryos we wanted transfered, the appointment lasted about an hour and a half we also had to fill out loads of paperwork x


----------



## littlepee

hi im just in middle of ivf yeah had to do all paper work etc 

here how mine went
30th dec period
21st jan 1st drug appointment to start down reg
20 days now been dr
scan on 8th feb to confirm stimms on thurs 10th feb
scan next wed 16th feb then fri 18th feb 
hopefully ec 21st monday or tue if all well fingerscrossed
hope that helps !!!!
need anymore info just let me no x


----------



## princess2406

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your advice! 1st appointment today went really well, the dr explained everything to us what would happen, risks etc. We both had bloods done today and filled in all paperwork, next app is 15th April for consultation with nurse about injections and then treatment to officially start week comm 25th April so not long really to wait!

Good luck to everyone else x


----------

